# Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Come on out Saturday. It's a really fun day. Drop by the Project Healing Waters table and say hello. PHWFF National Champion tier Gary King will be there.

Apologies for the pdf link. I can't figure out how to directly post the flyer.


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

https://texasflyfishers.org/annual-...stival/2019-dr-ed-rizzolo-fly-tying-festival/


----------

